
Tamper Protection Prevents Malware from Disabling Microsoft Defender AV - bretpiatt
https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2019/10/15/tamper-protection-microsoft-defender/
======
bretpiatt
The way I read this is all of the cloud data submission to Microsoft will be
turned on and users will be unable to turn it off on Home Edition now.

Good outcome for security, bad for privacy.

"When the feature is turned on, it prevents malware from disabling virus and
threat protection, real-time and cloud-delivered protection, turning off
behavior monitoring and removing security intelligence updates."

